# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  من هي ديهيا ملكة الامازيغ التى حكمت شمال أفريقيا قبل الفتح الإسلامي.

## امير الصمت

*
من هي ديهيا التي قطع رأسها و رمي بجسده و لازالت بعد 1400 سنة بلا قبر و لا شاهد .....  
هي ديهيا هي بنت تابنة (585 م - 712 م)، قائدة عسكرية وملكة أمازيغية
 خلفت الملك أكسيل في حكم الأمازيغ وحكمت شمال أفريقيا وكانت تشمل مملكتها الشاسعة الجزائر وتونس وليبيا وكانت عاصمة مملكتها هي مدينة خنشلة في الأوراس شرق الجزائر، قادت ديهيا عدّة حملات ومعارك ضد الرومان والاعراب والبيزنطيين في سبيل استعادة الأراضي الأمازيغية التي قد أستولوا عليها في أواخر القرن السادس ميلادي وبدلاً من أن تتحول لملكة مكروهة عند المسلمين أصبحت إمراة شجاعة يحترمونها وأصبحت رمزًا من رموز الذكاء والتضحية الوطنية وورد ذكرها عند الكثير من المؤرخين المسلمين وقد تمكنت في نهاية المطاف من أستعادة معظم أراضي مملكتها بما فيها مدينة خنشلة بعد أن هزمت الرومان هزيمة شنيعة وتمكنت من توحيد أهم القبائل الأمازيغية حولها خلال زحف جيوش الاعراب وإستطاعت ديهيا أن تلحق هزيمة كبيرة بجيش القائد حسن بن النعمان عام 693 وتمكنت من هزمهم وطاردتهم إلى أن أخرجتهم من تونس الحالية وفر من تبقى منهم هاربا الى مصر. وما إن سمعت بتقدم جيش حسان حتى بادرت بتحرير مدينة خنشلة من الإحتلال الروماني وطردت منها الروم ثم هدمت حصونها لكي لا يحتمي بها جيش حسان.
 فإستنجد هؤلاء الروم بحسان بن النعـمان   وقد قال عنها المؤرخ ابن عذارى المراكشي: 
"جميع من بأفريقيا من الرومان منها خائفون وجميع الأمازيغ لها مطيعون"  وكان اللقاء بوادي مسكيانة وإنتهت الحرب بتراجع حسان. 
وبعد هذه الهزيمة لحسان جعلته يهرب من المنطقة إلى غرب ليبيا سالما مع من بقي من جيشه تحت أنظار جيش ديهيا
 ومن مظاهر إنسانية ديهيا أنها عندما تتبعت جيش حسان بن النعمان إلى تخوم تونس لم تخرب القيروان ولم تقتل المسلمين
 المتواجدين بها أو تقوم بالتنكيل بهم ثأرا وانتقاما، بل عادت برجالها إلى مقر عاصمتها بالأوراس، مما يعني
 هذا أن ثورتها كانت محلية وتستهدف من ورائها طرد الاعراب من بلادها إلى خارج أفريقية و بعد وهل الإنهزام الفضيع
 اتهم الاعراب ديهيا أنها انتصرت بالشعودة والسحر لطالما لم يصدقوا كيف لإمراة تهزمهم وهم من تعود 
على إحتقار النساء في مجتمعهم فكان أن لقبوها بالكاهنة و أصروا على عدم ذكر إسمها الحقيقي الى يومنا هذا، ف
لولا ابن خلدون رحمه الله لما توصلنا بإسمها 
بعد خمس سنوات من إنهزام حسان أمام ديهيا، كتب إلى الخليفة الأموي 
عبد الملك بن مروان بالواقعة يشرح من خلالها عن أسباب إنكساره الفعلية
 أمام أهل الأوراس وقد قال:  "إن أمم الأوراس ليس لها غاية، ولايقف
 أحد منها على نهاية، كلما بادت أمة خلفتها أمم" 
في مقابل إنهزامه سيطرت ديهيا على شمال إفريقيا لمدة خمس سنوات 
وتشكل مملكتها اليوم الجزائر وتونس وليبيا ومما قامت به أنها بسلوك حضاري أفرجت عن جميع الأسرى
 وعددهم 80 أسير وأعطتهم الحرية بعد أن رأت بأم عينها سلوكهم وتعاملهم البسيط الموافق لفطرة الأمازيغ وهذا يبين 
عظمة وإنسانية ملكة الأوراس ديهيا ثم قررت ديهيا إبقاء أسير اعرابي واحد من الأسرى بالأوراس،
 فكان خالد بن يزيد القيسي. تبنته وأقام عندها وعاش مع أبنائها الأخرين الذي تبنتهم
 أيضا ومنهم يوناني تبنته وأمازيغي  
وقد قال المؤرخ إبن عبد الحكم: 
"فأحسنت ديهيا أسر من أسرته من أصحابه وأرسلتهم إلا 
رجلا منهم من بني عبس يقال له خالد بن يزيد فتبنته وأقام معها" 
بعد مرحلة هزيمة حسان بن النعمان وقد كان على وشك الموت قرر أن يعيد الكرة لمقاتلة ديهيا، 
فأمده الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان بإمدادات عسكرية وعتاد ومؤن على الرغم من إنشغالات الخليفة 
عبد الملك الكثيرة بإخماد الثورات المعارضة في الشرق والشام وشبه الجزيرة العربية ، فإتجه حسان بجيشه صوب مملكة
 الأوراس لمنازلتها بعد أن جمع كل المعلومات التي أرسلت له من قبل معاونه خالد بن يزيد والتي تتعلق بالأوضاع
 السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والدينية التي كانت عليها مملكة الأوراس  
أي أن ديهيا تعرضت للخيانة من طرف الاعرابي خالد الذي تبنته 
ولما علمت ديهيا بخيانة خالد بن يزيد وقدوم حسان بن النعمان،
 إلتجئت إلى إستراتيجية الأرض المحروقة وهي خطة عسكرية أساسها هو تخريب الأراضي التي يطمع
 إليها العدو وتدمير أطماعه ونفذت هذه الخطة لدفع الاعراب الغزاة للتراجع عن شمال أفريقيا 
على حد سواء، فقالت لأنصارها: 
"إن الاعراب لايريدون من بلادنا إلا الذهب والفضة والمعدن، ونحن تكفينا 
منها المزارع والمراعي، فلا نرى لكم إلا خراب بلاد أفريقية كلها حتى ييأس منها الاعراب 
فلا يكون لهم رجوع إليها إلى آخر الدهر" 
وقد نشبت معركة أخرى بين ديهيا وحسان بن النعمان في منطقة جبال الأوراس فإنهزمت 
فيها ديهيا وأسباب إنهزامها هو أن خالد الذي تبنته خانها وغدر بها وسرب أخبا
ر جيشها وخططها إلى حسن بن النعمان 
وقد قال المؤرخ الثعالبي عن ديهيا : 
"وبعد معركة صارمة ذهبت هذه المرأة النادرة ضحية الدفاع عن حمى البلاد" 
فبسبب خيانة خالد الأسيرالاعرابي الذي تبنته تم قتل ديهيا غدرا وخيانة وهي عجوز عمرها 127 سنة 
قال المؤرخ إبن خلدون: 
ديهيا فارسة الأمــــــازيغ التي لم يأت بمثلها زمان كانت تركب حصانا وتسعى بين القوم من الأوراس إلى طرابلس تحمل السلاح لتدافع عن أرض أجدادها. –*

----------


## qwert-868

شكرااا على الموضوع

----------


## خلدون عسلي

عراااااااااااااااااااااااااااسي

----------


## brucelee08

شكرا على المعلومات

----------

